# Wiring diagram for rear light on 2012 Beetle ?



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm looking for the wiring diagram for the connector on the rear light assembly for a 2012 Beetle. There are 5 wires going into the connector, and I need to identify the 12v hot wire for the 'normal' rear light (the one that's on when the headlights are on).

Anyone know?


Sent from my iPad


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

grahamwright1 said:


> I'm looking for the wiring diagram for the connector on the rear light assembly for a 2012 Beetle. There are 5 wires going into the connector, and I need to identify the 12v hot wire for the 'normal' rear light (the one that's on when the headlights are on).
> 
> Anyone know?
> 
> ...


So you are looking for the parking light wire for the tail light (power when lights are on)?

Easiest way is to buy a DMM/volt meter and meter it.


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

NFrazier said:


> So you are looking for the parking light wire for the tail light (power when lights are on)?
> 
> Easiest way is to buy a DMM/volt meter and meter it.


Not the parking light, but the rear light that is on when the headlights are turned on. I didn't think that was called the parking light, but yes - a rear light that is powered when the headlights are on. I got stopped and told I had no rear lights at nighttime, other than the license plate light.

When I checked the bulbs they were fine. The fuse is fine, but VCDS shows a 'parking light ground fault'. The dealership said they wouldn't look at it unless I agreed to pay $220 for them to diagnose it, as there is a third party head-unit in place of the RCD-310 that came with it. 

Rather than deal with the dealership I decided to order a relay, run a new power wire to the rear of the car, and trigger the relay from the license plate light. The last part of this hack is to get the new power into the taillight itself so I was going to cut and splice in to the factory connector going into the taillight assembly.

Just hoping someone can tell me which of the 5 wires carries the normal 12v to power the lights and I can finish my connections......


Sent from my iPad


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

grahamwright1 said:


> Not the parking light, but the rear light that is on when the headlights are turned on. I didn't think that was called the parking light, but yes - a rear light that is powered when the headlights are on. I got stopped and told I had no rear lights at nighttime, other than the license plate light.
> 
> When I checked the bulbs they were fine. The fuse is fine, but VCDS shows a 'parking light ground fault'. The dealership said they wouldn't look at it unless I agreed to pay $220 for them to diagnose it, as there is a third party head-unit in place of the RCD-310 that came with it.
> 
> ...


Is there anything in the tail light (i.e., reverse cam, etc.)? If not go to the dealer, and tell them your rights under the Magnuson Moss Act. They are in violation. An aftermarket component, BY ITSELF, does not void a warranty. The aftermarket product has to be a direct and substantial cause of the issue. The radio is, in no way, connected to the tail light on any circuit.

Honestly, you have a practically brand new car. It's under warranty. If the dealer doesn't do anything, call VW of America, that's rediculous, dealers are idiots.

Who installed the radio?

BTW the wire color should be gray/red. but if its a ground issue, grounds are typically brown or brown w/ a tracer.


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

NFrazier said:


> Is there anything in the tail light (i.e., reverse cam, etc.)? If not go to the dealer, and tell them your rights under the Magnuson Moss Act. They are in violation. An aftermarket component, BY ITSELF, does not void a warranty. The aftermarket product has to be a direct and substantial cause of the issue. The radio is, in no way, connected to the tail light on any circuit.
> 
> Honestly, you have a practically brand new car. It's under warranty. If the dealer doesn't do anything, call VW of America, that's rediculous, dealers are idiots.
> 
> ...


I installed the radio myself, using a Metra wiring adapter. 

There IS a backup camera, but I ran a separate power wire for it directly from the fuse box up front, so the camera isn't connected to the rear lighting in any way. With the camera being powered on all the time the picture appears instantly, and it was only $14 so I can replace it if it burns out.

Local dealership usually takes about 10 days for an appointment, and I simply don't want to deal with them unless its absolutely necessary. I'd rather just work around the problem if it means I don't have to work with the dealer.

Thanks for the wiring information 

Sent from my iPad


----------



## kurtisk (Mar 8, 2012)

*What are the other colors?*



NFrazier said:


> Is there anything in the tail light (i.e., reverse cam, etc.)? If not go to the dealer, and tell them your rights under the Magnuson Moss Act. They are in violation. An aftermarket component, BY ITSELF, does not void a warranty. The aftermarket product has to be a direct and substantial cause of the issue. The radio is, in no way, connected to the tail light on any circuit.
> 
> Honestly, you have a practically brand new car. It's under warranty. If the dealer doesn't do anything, call VW of America, that's rediculous, dealers are idiots.
> 
> ...


I am trying to install a backup camera in a 2014 beetle convertible and I need to access the reverse wire. I see it is a 5 wire connector. Could you list the function and color of all 5 wires in the tail light connector?


----------

